# Thinking of doing a wee sample list?? Your thoughts??



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys 

We are thinking of doing a wee sample list of many many products in our store,what you think??

these will be of 250ML with either a flip top lid or sprayer

Products are of anything you wish really???

If we can generate some interest let me know what your thoughts will be??

Prices will depend on the products.

All we be shipped with the Royal Mail either 1st class or 1st class recorded whatever you want?

You tell me?

Regards Mark
Hope to hear from you soon?


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Great idea. The samples section has been pretty quiet for the last few weeks with most posts requesting rather than offering samples. I suspect that most others like myself will be up for pretty much anything you can offer, which as your in the trade will be most things. 

As long as the price is reasonable I think you'll be on to a winner.
Whats on offer first and when can I order?:lol:


----------



## greglogan (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd be interested in Megs #80 and #83.

Greg.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Me likey samples . Good excuse to go out and play :detailer:


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd be interested in the megs hyper dressing... can't see me ever spending £35 on a gallon without trying it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mmm im thinking anything on the site really, Megs,3M,Autobrite Products,Pads and Backing plates etc etc .What i will do is to see what the interest is on this subject-see what people want and then on the feedback i will post up some specials?? What you think?? 

All i will charge is the sample price and whatever RM charge me weather you have it 1st class or recorded?? 

Mark


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

Any of the Chemical Guys producs but especially :
Citrus Wash & Gloss
Heavy Duty Orange degreaser
Jetseal 109 (Not sure if this is a bit expensive for sample run but wouldn't mind paying a bit more to try this out)
New Look trim Gel

Autobrite Stuff:
Vinyl Gel Bumper & Trim Conditioner
'Flyaway' & Bug Remover
Any of thedeodorisers esp cherry & bubblegum!

Think that is enough from me, don't want to sound greedy!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Could you do sample pots of Valentines at all?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

I think something that interests me and I have seen mentioned a few times is the deodouriser and maybe the wonder wafers.


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Megs #80 and #83 for me


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Be interested in most things really.

Anything but Pink Sheen, already got some of that...

Sample sizes are ideal for the size of car I drive....

<<< :lol:


----------



## skipov (Oct 9, 2008)

the EZ creme glaze and the new 205 megs polish would be really good to try in 250ml sizes


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

205 megs polish for me please ,or carlack .


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Just been through the site, and this is quite a big list!

Meguiars #205 (might be a while for this though)
Meguiars #80
Meguiars #30
Meguiars 'Detailer' Glass Cleaner Concentrate
Meguiars 'Detailer' All Purpose Cleaner
Meguiars 'Detailer' Super Degreaser
Meguiars 'Detailer' Body Solvent
Meguiars 'Detailer' All Season Dressing
Meguiars 'Detailer' Hyper Dressing
Meguiars 'Detailer' Hyper Wash
Meguiars 'Detailer' Shampoo Plus
Meguiars 'Detailer' Wheel Brightner
Meguiars 'Detailer' Last Touch Spray Detailer

3D Products - Glass Cleaner (50 to 1)
3D Products - Final Touch
3D Wash N Wax
3D Liquid Metal Polish
3D Universal Protectant-Interior/Exterior

Chemical Guys - Maxi Suds II
Chemical Guys - JETSEAL 109
Chemical Guys - Citrus Wash and Gloss
Chemical Guys - Extreme Body Wash N Wax

MPC - Multi Purpose Cleaner
Autobrite Super Snow Foam with citrus
Premium Interior trim dressing PINK SHEEN
Vinyl Gel Bumper & Trim Conditioner
Fall out remover
Luxury suds shampoo & wax
Silicone Free Wheel Arch Dressing
Tar & Glue Remover
Very cherry acid free wheel cleaner

Autobrite Super Fine Poly Clay (Singles??)

Some of these may be more suitable in 100ml sizes.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

valentines wax??


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

Sim said:


> Just been through the site, and this is quite a big list!
> 
> Meguiars #205 (might be a while for this though)
> Meguiars #80
> ...


so in summary, just offer the entire range as samples and we'll buy the lot... :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first three chemical guys and arch dressing ,hope it comes off
i like samples


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'd like to see

Autobrite Very Cherry wheel cleaner
Autobrite Wet Look Tyre Dressing

Thanks


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to see anything that is either expensive or only sold in large quantities. Things like shampoos etc I don't see a point to doing samples of if you can get them in smaller £5 bottles, that's almost a sample anyway when the CG ones comes in gallon tubs as it is too. Buy it, use it, it really wont be that bad that you can't finish it off just perhaps not to your liking compared to something else.

I wouldn't advise doing samples on everything otherwise you'll end up with half empty bottles of some things and unless the cost of samples has already paid for it, you'll be out of pocket. Just do the more popular ones. Thinking about it, Meguiars really should do a sample pack of all their 'Detailers' range, be quite classy if all packaged up right.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Zaino Z8!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Sim said:


> Just been through the site, and this is quite a big list!
> 
> Meguiars #205 (might be a while for this though)
> Meguiars #80
> ...


WOW!! Thats a list!!:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

What do you think of starting off with a few Meguiars samples?? Keep it easy to start with?

:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> What do you think of starting off with a few Meguiars samples?? Keep it easy to start with?
> 
> :thumb:


Ok I'll start the list :thumb:

#80
#83
#205
Hyper Dressing


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Bring it on


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> What do you think of starting off with a few Meguiars samples?? Keep it easy to start with?
> 
> :thumb:


+1
There is a lot in the Pro and Detailler line I would like to try but the quantities are holding me back

Wishlist:
Meguiars #205
Meguiars 'Detailer' Glass Cleaner Concentrate
Meguiars 'Detailer' All Purpose Cleaner
Meguiars 'Detailer' Super Degreaser
Meguiars 'Detailer' Body Solvent
Meguiars 'Detailer' All Season Dressing
Meguiars 'Detailer' Hyper Dressing
Meguiars 'Detailer' Shampoo Plus
Meguiars 'Detailer' Wheel Brightner


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ok lets say to start with

Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream - One Liquid Solution
*Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish*

Meguiars Hyper Dressing

:thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Meguiars #105


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Can you do the valentines mate?


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Another vote for hyperdressing, was after some for a while. Also Z-8 would go down well!


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

CG EZ Creme Glaze would be nice!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i would be intrested if you could get some samples of dodo lime prime


----------



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

cg wet mirror finish

3d magic blue dressing

cg wheel gard wax if pos

cg citus wash and gloss

3d glass cleaner


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

zaino spray sealant please


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

rocket polish and diamond cut 2000


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> ok lets say to start with
> 
> Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream - One Liquid Solution
> *Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish*
> ...


that'll do for me - where do I send payment?


----------



## roadstar (May 18, 2006)

205 for me again payment details required thanks


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm up for a couple of samples, whats the price including P & P and whats the payment details?


----------



## vw-aj (Sep 25, 2008)

all three for me, can you send me the payment details? cheers aj


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Another idea for samples

not sure how you would/if you could do this, but iv seen so many threads "which clay is best?" and iv never seen a clay bar sample thread,

might be worth a shot?

CG, Megs, Bilt, etc etc


----------



## skipov (Oct 9, 2008)

ok lets say to start with

Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream - One Liquid Solution
Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish

Meguiars Hyper Dressing



__________________


Official UK Distributor of Valentines Carnauba Wax ^^^^^^^^^^^ IS THIS HAPPENING????


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> ok lets say to start with
> 
> Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream - One Liquid Solution
> *Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish*
> ...


Any updates on this? Need some hyper dressing but dont want to shell out on a ton of it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys

Ok if we stick to (for the 1st sample run & hopefully not the last):thumb:

Ok guys if we stick to these to see how we get on:thumb:

Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream - One Liquid Solution
*Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish*
Meguiars Hyper Dressing

These will be in 250ml bottles with a flip top lid.

I will post up the prices tomorrow..:thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

nice one! one last question, is paypal gonna be the only payment option or will there be a section on your website for samples? cheers


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

autobrite-direct said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Ok if we stick to (for the 1st sample run & hopefully not the last):thumb:
> 
> ...


can the first 2 be used by hand with good results?

Meguiars 'Detailer' Glass Cleaner Concentrate
Meguiars 'Detailer' Hyper Wash
Meguiars 'Detailer' Shampoo Plus
Meguiars 'Detailer' Last Touch Spray Detailer

Chemical Guys - Wet mirror Finish
Chmical Guys - synthetic spray n wipe

billberry if you have that

thanks :lol: ill be patient and wait if any of that comes up


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

sorry to be a pain, but any updates on the prices? :thumb:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

samples of all these items would be good ....

Meguiars 'Detailer' Glass Cleaner Concentrate
Meguiars 'Detailer' All Purpose Cleaner
Meguiars 'Detailer' Super Degreaser
Meguiars 'Detailer' Body Solvent
Meguiars 'Detailer' All Season Dressing
Meguiars 'Detailer' Hyper Dressing
Meguiars 'Detailer' Hyper Wash
Meguiars 'Detailer' Shampoo Plus
Meguiars 'Detailer' Wheel Brightner
Meguiars 'Detailer' Last Touch Spray Detailer

Would be good to have a small spray bottle of each one available


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok guys sorry for the late reply been ssoooooo busy:thumb:

This is the list in question

Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream - One Liquid Solution 250ML £4.49 Each (approx 30 samples available)
*Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample *(approx 30 samples available)
Meguiars Hyper Dressing 250ML £4.49 (approx 40 samples available)

Postage options for the Royal Mail are based on 300g packet per sample are

1st class £1.94
1st class recorded £2.66

Paypal will be accepted as long the payment are a 'gift' option at [email protected] 
or you can call us on 01782 744115 to pay via Various Credit Cards ETC

Some top products here guys so if ya want them?

Some info on these products

Meguiars Paint Reconditioning Cream - One Liquid Solution
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2212

Meguiars 'Detailer' Hyper Dressing
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1765

Meguiar's M205 Ultra Finishing Polish
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2216

(only 1 of each sample is allowed to each customer-gives everybody a chance:thumb


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi

Can I have all three please. 

I'll send a PM now.

Brian


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

will give you guys a ring in the morning to pay for some hyper dressing :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

gib786 said:


> will give you guys a ring in the morning to pay for some hyper dressing :thumb:


Fantastic mate!! Speak tomorrow!!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## skipov (Oct 9, 2008)

Transaction ID: 2VN506591U950335M

ordered 205 and prc, thankyou for the chance to try these, cheers, andy.


----------



## RickyC (Jan 22, 2009)

will you be up for doing dodo juice red mist sample anytime soon?


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

hey

all sorted

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #031855947V516194W)


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Mate,

Any 205 samples left? I am really keen to try out this product :thumb:

Sorted your AV Kit out yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Any 205 samples left? I am really keen to try out this product :thumb:
> 
> Sorted your AV Kit out yet?


still avail mate! And nearly sorted the system:wall::lol:


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

are there any samples of hyper dressing left feller? wish I'd sorted it in preparation for the weekend but f**k it, looks like rain anyway...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

dantiatto said:


> are there any samples of hyper dressing left feller? wish I'd sorted it in preparation for the weekend but f**k it, looks like rain anyway...


More Hyper dressing coming in next week mate:thumb:


----------



## andymuir78 (Mar 9, 2009)

aye very interested in some sample products


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample

I am looking for two please.

Can you confirm and I will get payment sent.

Gordon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample
> 
> I am looking for two please.
> 
> ...


No problem Gordon:thumb::thumb: 
[email protected]


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample
> 
> I am looking for two please.
> 
> Gordon


Payment sent.:thumb: Transaction ID #200254437X577860M

Thanks Mark.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> still avail mate! And nearly sorted the system:wall::lol:


OK cool thanks! You have my number if you need a hand with the kit :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample
> 
> I am looking for two please.
> 
> ...


Arrived safe and sound Mark thanks again. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi are the Meguiars Mirror Glaze #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 250ML £6.99 Per Sample still availble ?


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Only just seen this has been started. If you have any #205 left I'll be in tomorrow to pick some up!

Sim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Still available guys!!:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

"new car scent" for me as theres been mixed reaction for that, and i'd like to find out for myself, lol


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

Can i get one #205 and one Hyper Dressing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

RichardC said:


> Can i get one #205 and one Hyper Dressing.


No Hyper dressing left sorry mate:thumb:


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mark 
1x Megs 205 sample please
Paypal funds sent,Unique Transaction ID #6SE3468833060391N
Thanks eng59


----------



## Steve01 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Mark ,

Do you still have samples available of the Meguiars 205 ultra finishing polish?

If so i would like one sample.

Will give you a call Monday to confirm and arrange payment , thanks

Stephen


----------



## big L (Apr 1, 2009)

megs #80 #83 for me


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this still available? I'd like some 205 (and some hyperdressing if its become available again).

Duncan.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Dunkwho said:


> Is this still available? I'd like some 205 (and some hyperdressing if its become available again).
> 
> Duncan.


205 is avail mate:thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorted over the phone ... lovely jubbly


----------



## PAUL JA (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have sample of 205 still available, if so I'll take one.

Can I pay on collection Saturday morning (9th May)

Thanks

Paul


----------

